# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Tko je bila u Vinogradskoj bolnici u 1-2mj 2009???i tko je rodila na SD 26.08.2009?

## sandibel123

Ako bilo tko spada tu neka se javi.. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

Evo ja sam rodila u Vinogradskoj u veljači 2009. O čemu se radi?

----------


## sandibel123

Ja sam tamo lezala skoro mjesec dana, pitam da vidim ima li tko od cura koje sam poznavala :D Bila sam u babinjacam malo, pa u patologiji, pa dolje u kirurgiji ..sve sam obisla! Ti bila samo na porod?

----------


## nela08

da, bila sam od 20-og do 23.2. na babinjačama.

----------


## sandibel123

Ma ja sam taman mislim oko 20 ili poslje toga malo izasla. Kako ti se svidalo? Ja lezala tamo skoro mjesec dana, onda izasla na svoju odgovornost na mirovanje doma :D ali sada kad se sjetim bili su lijepi dani, upoznala super cure, a izasla u zurci i zaboravih da uzmem mailove ili brojeve od njih, pa mi je sad zao. Mislila sam da ne bi mozda koja naletila na forum pa se javi.  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

Ja nemam pritužbe na VInogradsku, imala sam dvije super cimerice s kojima se čujem i svi su mi bili stvarno OK. Nadam se da će ti se javiti netko od cura koje znaš.

----------


## srecica

Obzirom da imamo temu na ovom pdf o Vinogradskom rodilistu gdje mozete razmjeniti iskustva i informacije, a ovu temu kljucam i brisem.

----------


## momze

Sandibel, obzirom da ne dozvoljavamo chaterske topike, ovaj cu zakljucati i ostaviti ga dan-dva, pa da ti se cure jave na pp, ako zele. 
Poslije toga brisem. 
Hvala na razumijevanju.  :Smile:

----------

